# Sergeant Allen Brandt



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Allen Brandt*
Fairbanks Police Department, Alaska

End of Watch: Friday, October 28, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 34

*Tour:* 11 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 10/16/2016

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Charged with attempted murder

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Allen Brandt succumbed to complications of gunshot wounds sustained shortly after midnight on October 16th, 2016, while responding to a shots fired call on the 300 block of Seventh Avenue.

As Sergeant Allen Brandt arrived in the area he observed a man walking down the sidewalk. As he slowed down to pull over the man suddenly ran in front of the patrol car and opened fire on him, striking him five times in the legs. One additional round was stopped by Sergeant Brandt's vest. The man then kicked Sergeant Brandt in the head before stealing his service weapon and patrol car.

The subject fled the scene in the patrol car but was arrested two days later. He was charged with attempted murder in the first degree, assault, vehicle theft, theft and tampering with evidence.

A piece of shrapnel from the round that struck Sergeant Brandt's vest lodged in Sergeant Brandt's eye. On October 27th, 2016, Sergeant Brandt underwent surgery in an attempt to remove the shrapnel and save his eye. He suffered severe complications during the surgery and passed away the following day.

Sergeant Brandt had served with the Fairbanks Police Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Acting Police Chief Brad Johnson
Fairbanks Police Department
911 Cushman Street
Fairbanks, AK 99701

Phone: (907) 459-6500


----------

